# blunt-cut bangs (haircut)



## zago

Ciao!
Parlando della pettinatura di una persona, come si potrebbe tradurre "blunt-cut bangs"?
grazie
z


----------



## amorelli

zago said:
			
		

> Ciao!
> Parlando della pettinatura di una persona, come si potrebbe tradurre "blunt-cut bangs"?
> grazie
> z


I "bangs" sono i capelli direttamente sopra il fronte. Mi dispiace, ma non posso tradurre "blunt-cut". Non so cosa lo significa.

Bangs are the hair directly above the forehead. I'm sorry, but I can't translate "blunt-cut". I don't know what it means.

Ciao,
Antonio


----------



## danalto

*Frangetta spuntata*?
Ma un po' di contesto?


----------



## Sierra

Si tratta di un tipo di taglia della frangia "non netta".  

Sorry I'm not sure what the term is in Italian, but Cleopatra did NOT have blunt-cut bangs


----------



## danalto

Si dice *sfilzata*. Ma per curiosità ho cercato questo vocabolo senza trovarlo...(mi sarò distratta)


----------



## lsp

these bangs are blunt cut.


----------



## combustion

Frangia sfilata?
comb...


----------



## combustion

lsp said:
			
		

> these bangs are blunt cut.


 
In italiano quello e' piuttosto un "frangione"... o, riferendosi all'intera pettinatura, un caschetto sfilato (caschetto, con i capelli lunghi).


----------



## finalorbit

Che vuol dire solo la parola "bangs" in italiano. How do you say only the word, "bangs" in italian?

Grazie!


----------



## Necsus

finalorbit said:


> Che vuol dire solo la parola "bangs" in italiano. How do you say only the word, "bangs" in italian?
> Grazie!


In questo caso 'frangia/frangetta' al singolare (bang), 'frange/frangette' al plurale (bangs).


----------



## LucianaCardinale

Ciao,
I was just wondering how one would say "bangs," as in the haircut, in *I*talian...
Does anybody know?

~Grazie


----------



## underhouse

Hi and welcome!

Is there also "bang" or is it always "bangs" (plural) in English?

Anyway, in Italian you say "frangia" (singular), being "frangie" the plural.

Ciao


----------



## Sicanius

Ciao LucianaCardinale,

in Italian you say "frangetta", just google for some images to confirm that that's the word you were looking for...
Sic.


----------



## Tristano

underhouse said:


> Hi and welcome!
> 
> Is there also "bang" or is it always "bangs" (plural) in English?
> 
> Anyway, in Italian you say "frangia" (singular), being "frangie" the plural.
> 
> Ciao



No, "bang" al singolare e tutt'altra cosa...

Tristano


----------



## You little ripper!

underhouse said:


> Hi and welcome!
> 
> Is there also "bang" or is it always "bangs" (plural) in English?


Underhouse, according to the American Heritage dictionary,

*Bang* 
_A fringe of hair cut short and straight across the forehead. Often used in the plural., _

so it would appear that it can be used in the singular. I have only heard it used in the plural form.

In AusE and BE it is called a *fringe*.


----------



## Tristano

Charles Costante said:


> Underhouse, according to the American Heritage dictionary,
> 
> *Bang*
> _A fringe of hair cut short and straight across the forehead. Often used in the plural., _
> 
> so it would appear that it can be used in the singular. I have only heard it used in the plural form.
> 
> In AusE and BE it is called a *fringe*.



I would never suggest that "bang" could be used in the singular to refer to hair. Absolutely never in AE... The idea is that we clarify word usage here, despite what dictionaries may or may not say... 

Tristano


----------



## You little ripper!

Tristano said:


> I would never suggest that "bang" could be used in the singular to refer to hair. Absolutely never in AE... The idea is that we clarify word usage here, despite what dictionaries may or may not say...
> 
> Tristano


 There are over 400 listings for bang of hair, some of which are: 

_.....as opposed to a fringe, which is a *bang of hair* on the forehead..._

_....woman dressed in a torchy k.d. lang style (muscle shirt, suspenders, pin-striped pants, long *bang of hair*, *...*_

_*......* brushed a small *bang of hair* away from....... _

_.......has freckles across her nose and a loose *bang of hair* that keeps falling over her face._


----------



## Tristano

Terribili...! (in AE)  I don't want to be contradictory, but *are you suggesting then that speakers of Italian adopt the expression "bang of hair*?" Do you say this in Australian English?  400 hits of this expression in Google do nothing to convince me it is a good expression to use. There are 2,710,000 hits for "he don't" and I would never recommend that someone say "he don't" instead of "he doesn't" --- except maybe in a song!    

Tristano


----------



## You little ripper!

Tristano said:


> Terribili...! (in AE) Are you suggesting then that speakers of Italian adopt the expression "bang of hair?" Do you say this in Australian English? 400 hits of this expression in Google do nothing to convince me it is a good expression to use.


Tristano, yes I *am* suggesting that it is quite acceptable to use *bang*. Not only does the American Heritage dictionary list it, but so does Wiktionary and Info Please, just to mention two others, and from those Google listings it is obvious that it is also used in conversation (maybe not in your neck of the wood, but it is used), even though it is not as common as *bangs*. Most of those listings are from American websites; it's an AE expression. The Australian word is *fringe* but *bangs* is starting to be heard a lot more here because we have so many American shows on television.


> There are 2,710,000 hits for "he don't" and I would never recommend that someone say "he don't" instead of "he doesn't" --- except maybe in a song!


What has something that is grammatically incorrect got to do with it? We are talking about something that is listed in the dictionary!


----------



## london calling

Hello, everybody!

I had a look at the photos and saw what I would have called, as a kid in London, _a club-cut fringe_, i.e. _una frangia_ _non sfilzata_, which I think someone has already said.

Does anybody remember the "Purdey Cut" in the 1970's in GB? From TV's _New Avengers_, Joanna Lumley's haircut, the fringe in particular?  That's what I mean!


----------



## psr

Ha ha ha Jo! I wore that fringe for about 6 years!


----------



## furs

As an Italian who is exposed to AE all the time for work and other reasons, I just want to drop in to attest that I have never, ever heard 'bang' for frangia in the singular. It may be in dictionaries -- I am not disputing that of course -- but in practice 'bangs' (i.e. plural) is ALWAYS used.


----------



## You little ripper!

furs said:


> As an Italian who is exposed to AE all the time for work and other reasons, I just want to drop in to attest that I have never, ever heard 'bang' for frangia in the singular. It may be in dictionaries -- I am not disputing that of course -- but in practice 'bangs' (i.e. plural) is ALWAYS used.


Furs, nobody is disputing that "bangs" is what most people use but you can only say that *in your experience* "bangs" (i.e plural) is ALWAYS used. The fact that there are over 400 listings for "bang" means that some people do use it in the singular form.


----------



## Tristano

My personal recommendation, which coincides with every dictionary and reference book I have checked today, is that this expression is generally used in the plural. 

I would like to know if any native speakers of English use the expression "bang of hair", as I have never heard it spoken. But you learn something every day. We are going beyond the dictionary here, to clarify and give suggestions for up-to-date, contemporary usage. This forum would not be necessary if we relied on dictionaries and Google alone... we rely on the advice of native speakers to say "yes, we say that..." or "no, we don't say that" etc. You are citing the dictionary, but I asked if you say "bang of hair" and if you hear other people say "bang of hair"--- not whether or not you found written evidence of it.  Ora basta, mi arrendo.  I am going to the barber to cut my bang of hair. Now there are 401 hits for "bang of hair"-- but that doesn't make it right.

Tristano




Charles Costante said:


> Tristano, yes I *am* suggesting that it is quite acceptable to use *bang*. Not only does the American Heritage dictionary list it, but so does Wiktionary and Info Please, just to mention two others, and from those Google listings it is obvious that it is also used in conversation (maybe not in your neck of the wood, but it is used), even though it is not as common as *bangs*. Most of those listings are from American websites; it's an AE expression. The Australian word is *fringe* but *bangs* is starting to be heard a lot more here because we have so many American shows on television.
> What has something that is grammatically incorrect got to do with it? We are talking about something that is listed in the dictionary!


----------



## lsp

Tristano said:


> ...We are going beyond the dictionary here, to clarify and give suggestions for up-to-date, contemporary usage. This forum would not be necessary if we relied on dictionaries and Google alone... we rely on the advice of native speakers to say "yes, we say that..." or "no, we don't say that" etc. You are citing the dictionary, but I asked if you say "bang of hair" and if you hear other people say "bang of hair"--- not whether or not you found written evidence of it.  Ora basta, mi arrendo.  I am going to the barber to cut my bang of hair. Now there are 401 hits for "bang of hair"-- but that doesn't make it right.
> 
> Tristano


Well said, Tristano! Non arrenderti! Where the dictionary and Google _can't_ help, we _can_ and _should_. Our added value is precisely this - to add a layer of practical information/advice on top of other readily-available, clinical reference resources. Let me add specifically on the topic of bang v. bangs, that a non-native will label himself as clearly non-fluent by saying "bang" describing hair cut to cover the forehead.

Thousands of Google hits come back for "descent price," like "In Need Of A Couch At a Descent Price" - does that make it right? Shall we advise English language learners to accept or use this misspelling of "decent" because there are hundreds of times as many hits for it as there are for "bang of hair?"


----------



## You little ripper!

lsp said:


> Well said, Tristano! Non arrenderti! Where the dictionary and Google _can't_ help, we _can_ and _should_. Our added value is precisely this - to add a layer of practical information/advice on top of other readily-available, clinical reference resources. Let me add specifically on the topic of bang v. bangs, that a non-native will label himself as clearly non-fluent by saying "bang" describing hair cut to cover the forehead.
> "


 How very predictable, Lsp! 

The original question by underhouse was, _Is there also "bang" or is it always "bangs" (plural) in English?_
The answer is yes, *bang* does exist. It may not be anywhere near as common as *bangs* and you may not have heard it used, but it does exist! Not only does the dictionary list the word but the Google listings prove that some Americans actually use it. You can only speak from your experience Lsp, and your experience is not everyone's. If it were a case of just the dictionary listing it then I could accept your argument, but it doesn't hold water as far as I'm concerned. 



> Thousands of Google hits come back for "descent price," like "In Need Of A Couch At a Descent Price" - does that make it right? Shall we advise English language learners to accept or use this misspelling of "decent" because there are hundreds of times as many hits for it as there are for "bang of hair?"


What has a spelling mistake got to do with it? The Google listings are clearly not spelling mistakes; some of those listings are from hairdressing websites; if anyone would know how to use the word, they would.


----------



## lsp

Charles Costante said:


> How very predictable, Lsp!


----------



## iessicuz

Ciao, 

Mi servirebbe una mano con la traduzione di una frase, si parla di capelli e tagli:
_*Fringe* can be defined as an edgy alternative to *bangs*._
_
_​_
_Il mio tentativo: _La *frangia* può rappresentare un'alternativa sbarazzina al *ciuffo*._

Ma non mi convince, avete qualche idea?

Grazie​


----------



## furs

Non sono certo un esperto parrucchiere, ma mi risulta che bangs si traduca con frangia. Il ciuffo e' altra cosa.


----------



## Tunalagatta

I googled this sentence and found it here - the complete original sentence is actually this:

_Fringe or fringe hairstyles can be defined as an edgy alternative to bangs.

_From reading the context, it seems that the difference between _fringe _and _bangs_ is that _fringe _is the kind of style where the hair lies together in a single mass, whereas _bangs _are wisps/tufts of hair, possibly of different lengths/textures, which are visibly separated from each other (_ciuffi,_ as you say). 

Sorry I can't help you translate, but that is the distinciton I can make in English, anyway!

​


----------

